# أفضل موقع خاص بمشاريع وبحوث الهندسة الكيميائية ؟؟ ممتاز ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذا الموقع المفيد جدا حيث يوجد كل ما تحتاجه في مجال الهندسة الكيميائية
أرجو الرد والدعاء ........
www.freepatentsonline.com


----------



## engineer_Dream (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور على الرد ............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 فبراير 2009)

............................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

...........................


----------



## مبتدئه (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شكرا جزيلا :84:​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على الرد ........


----------



## بني ليث (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور أخي بني ليث وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على جهودك الطيبة في خدمة زملائك المهندسين
هل تساعدني في الحصول على وحدة انتاج غاز الكلور وبطاقة انتاجية ( 1 طن الى 2 طن ) وكلفتها وطريقة التصميم مع مخطط لها لاستخدامها في تعقيم المياه حصرا


----------



## طارق البيشي (13 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك آلف خير


ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## احمد44 (13 مارس 2009)

اريد ان اطرح موضوع للبيئة وممكن ايضا طاقة بديلة وهوتحويل كامل المواد الهيدروكربونية الى مادة البنزين حيث يمكن تحويل النفايات البلاستيكية ومشتقاتها الى مادة البانزين بنسبة 85 بالمئة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 مارس 2009)

محمد عبد الواسطي قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء على جهودك الطيبة في خدمة زملائك المهندسين
> هل تساعدني في الحصول على وحدة انتاج غاز الكلور وبطاقة انتاجية ( 1 طن الى 2 طن ) وكلفتها وطريقة التصميم مع مخطط لها لاستخدامها في تعقيم المياه حصرا



شكرا أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله أرى مابوسعي للحصول على موضوعك مع الشكر والتقدير .....


----------



## احمد الاسدي (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
والى الامام


----------



## ابو فاطيمه (30 يوليو 2009)

عاشت ايدك حبيبي على هالموقع الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يوليو 2009)

منورين أخوتي الكرام وشكرا على المرور .......


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يوليو 2009)

منور وكل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ......


----------



## عبد الله الضلعي (15 أغسطس 2009)

موقع مش ولا بد واتمنى ان يكون المجهود اكثر


----------



## ali samiii (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخوتي الكرام على المرور ومنورين ........


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك اخي الكريم
لكم الشكر الجزيل ونرجوا من الله ان يوفقكم ان شاء الله لما فيه الخير.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك ومنور الموضوع ........


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه ماقصرت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 أغسطس 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## mat-rubber (2 سبتمبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## volcaniquo (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وأن شاء الله الا ستفادة .......


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله بك


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ............


----------



## ammar majeed (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .......وشكرا لمشاركتك معلوماتك المفيدة*​


----------



## حنان المهندس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير العراق (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اغاتي حيل ممنونين على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .........


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ............


----------



## awad221 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا يا هندسة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وبالتوفيق للجميع ............


----------



## طارق البيشي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه عالمجهودالرائع


----------



## فيصل التميمي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

دائما مبهر ورائع بمواضيعك احبك في الله


----------



## محمد ابوسلمى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks
can u help me to find perry hand book
please


----------



## goran-che.eng (19 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا حلو


----------



## goran-che.eng (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## doom3 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## safa aldin (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد جميل النجار (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## enas2 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بجد ربنا يبارك انا كنت محتاجة هذه الموقع جدا في المشروع


----------



## hakim1204 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Thrwat (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوكم خريج هندسة كيميائية واريد مواصلة الدراسة في الجامعات المصرية ماجستير ارجو ان تدلوني على التخصصات في الجامعات المصريه وخصوصا جامعة القاهرة ارجو الرد بسرعه وفقكم الله .


----------



## meisin (25 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much indeed


----------



## ماسووورة (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مع تحياتى (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alisaef (11 يناير 2010)

حياك الله ويعطيك العافيك


----------



## alisaef (11 يناير 2010)

حياك الله و يعطيك العافية


----------



## foueddca (23 يناير 2010)

tank you very much


----------



## رناحميد (23 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يامهندس المحبة


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (30 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## najah_100 (16 فبراير 2010)

merci beaucoup.......................


----------



## حسان النعيمي (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاكارم اعمل عل صناعة مطهر سطوح من الماء الاكسيجيني ما هي النسبة الصحيحة للحصول على ثبات المسحضر اطول فترة ممكنة وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (18 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## نجمة السماء (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على هذا الموقع 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسة الكميائية (7 مارس 2010)

corrosion and prevetion through electroccorrosion and prevetion through


----------



## محمد عثمان علي (17 أبريل 2010)

جعلكم الله زخرا وعونا لكل المهندسين العرب كافة والكيميائيين خاصة


----------



## الصناعي قمه (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## فارس بلال (21 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز*​


----------



## النبض الهامس (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير مهندسنا الكريم


----------



## mohammedalhilali (4 مايو 2010)

يا مهندس المحبة وين أنت نايم ولا ماعندك رد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا هدية قيمة والله


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nedaa hashem (10 يوليو 2010)

*أريد المساعده رجاء*

أريد شرحا باللغه العربيه لعملية صناعية في مجال الصناعات الكيميائيه أو البيتروكيميائيه أو الدوائيه .. و الشرح يجب أن يكون كافي لغهم ماذا يحدث في عمليه

بتمنى احصل على مساعده سريعه


----------



## nedaa hashem (10 يوليو 2010)

*mosa3deh*

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2010)

nedaa hashem قال:


> أريد شرحا باللغه العربيه لعملية صناعية في مجال الصناعات الكيميائيه أو البيتروكيميائيه أو الدوائيه .. و الشرح يجب أن يكون كافي لغهم ماذا يحدث في عمليه
> 
> بتمنى احصل على مساعده سريعه



أرجو منك البحث في الموقع وسوف تجدين مبتغاك وبأكثر من موضوع وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## ABOALSARA (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور .....


----------



## ismadwy (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (8 أغسطس 2010)

تحياتي وامنياتي الى الزميل العزيز مهندس المحبة وبارك الله بجهودك وجهود الملتقى في خدمة المهندسين العرب
ارجوا ان تساعدني في الحصول على بحث شامل عن زيت الخروع


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (8 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس المحبة المحترم 
ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على بحث يخص زيت القرنفل


----------



## lcaptainl (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و كثر من امثالك ....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2010)

محمد عبد الواسطي قال:


> مهندس المحبة المحترم
> ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على بحث يخص زيت القرنفل



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_of_cloves​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2010)

محمد عبد الواسطي قال:


> تحياتي وامنياتي الى الزميل العزيز مهندس المحبة وبارك الله بجهودك وجهود الملتقى في خدمة المهندسين العرب
> ارجوا ان تساعدني في الحصول على بحث شامل عن زيت الخروع



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castor_oil​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم أخوتي الكرام على المرور ومنورين ..........


----------



## المهندسه مفاز السي (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (10 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## elgendawy (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .........


----------



## حسين حزام (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا يا اخى وربنا يزيدك واطلب منك كتابه كيفيه تصنيع صابون البدره بكل المراحل النظريه والعمليه ولك خالص شكرى واحترامي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أغسطس 2010)

حسين حزام قال:


> مشكور جدا يا اخى وربنا يزيدك واطلب منك كتابه كيفيه تصنيع صابون البدره بكل المراحل النظريه والعمليه ولك خالص شكرى واحترامي



أرجو منك البحث في المنتدى وإن شاء الله تجد ماتريد لأنه ليس من أختصاصي المنظفات ...


----------



## kaldoon80 (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا جدا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامى جويدة (22 أغسطس 2010)

اخى الكريم باذن الله سوف افح محل منظفات وأرجو منكم اعطائى تركبات للصابون السايل تكون جيدة ويكون سعرها مقبول لمنطقه ريفيه يعنى يباع 1ك بسعر 1ج ويكون لى هامش ربح حلال مع باقى التركبات من منعم الملابس ومنظف الارضيه ومزيل الدم والحبر والديتول وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم اخكم فى الله سامى وشكرا


----------



## السعيد رضا (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## khalid elnaji (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وامتعك بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## الاخت الوفية (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين دوم ............


----------



## |mas| (24 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## ريم الصراف (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك موقع رائع


----------



## حسين حزام (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور ياعزيزى وربنا يقدرنا نجازيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخوتي الكرام وأريد الجزاء من الله واريد منكم الدعاء ....


----------



## khalid elnaji (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## khalid elnaji (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## حيدرالكردي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله يا طيب


----------



## الموت الصامت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## بشرى دعاء (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كل جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى وحفظك بين يديه


----------



## احمد االتميمي (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ويوفقك


----------

